# 3/5 engaged... What does it actually mean



## BabyWright

Hi all,
I had a midwife appt yesterday at 35+4 weeks, and midwife said baby was very low, then wrote in my notes 3/5 engaged, just wondered what this means? Does it mean I'm likely to go early?


----------



## fl00b

just means how low baby is in your pelvis :) they go by how much of baby's head they can feel :D doesn't always mean you'll have an early labour though :( mine went from being 1/5th engaged to being virtually free again so they can pop out at any time


----------



## Jennaxo

I was 3/5 engaged at my last midwife appointment but pretty sure he's moved since. Basically its how far LOs head is down in your pelvis, so the midwife would have been able to feel two parts of his head. I wouldn't say it means you're gonna be early as they can pop in and out all the time :)


----------



## rhdr9193..x

It basically means how far down in your pelvis baby is, 3/5ths I think means that 2 parts are in your pelvis and 3 are free, I went from being 3/5ths at my 36 week appointment to having him 2 days overdue so not necessarily means your gonna go early x


----------



## 060509.x

At my midwife appointment at 39 weeks, my midwife wrote I was 3/5s engaged, I thought I was going to go overdue! I dont know what happened inbetween, she must have moved down incredibly fast because I went into labour that night and gave birth the next day! But as a PP said, doesn't mean you will go early.


----------



## MUM0FTW0

What they all said ^^^ haha. Youre lucky though,I was not effaced,engaged,dilated...NOTHING until I was induced so you're at least ahead of the game by a little bit already haha,hopefully you dont go overdue:flower:


----------

